# William Farel



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

William Farel (1489 -- September 13, 1565), French Huguenot minister, was the man whom God used to unite John Calvin and the Genevan Reformation. 

Calvin was just passing through Geneva on his way from France to Strasbourg. He had recently written the _Institutes_ and his desire was to live the life of a scholar in an ivory tower. But Farel knew that God had other plans for Calvin. 



> "œYou are following," he thundered at Calvin, "œyour own wishes and I declare, in the name of God Almighty, that if you do not assist us in this work of the Lord, the Lord will punish you for seeking your own interest rather than his."





> Calvin, a man of tender conscience, later reflected on this moment: "I felt as if God from heaven had laid his mighty hand upon me to stop me in my course"”and I was so terror stricken that I did not continue my journey."



And so Calvin and the Genevan Reformation were united in the providence of God by means of one William Farel.

[Edited on 9-14-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 14, 2005)

You know for a second I thought what does a comedian have to do with church history. I was just watching the best of at a friends house. Interesting you posted this on the Real William Farel.

Thank you Andrew!!

Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> 
> You know for a second I thought what does a comedian have to do with church history. I was just watching the best of at a friends house. Interesting you posted this on the Real William Farel.
> ...



 Will Farrell, SNL comedian, and William Farel, Huguenot minister -- hmmm, wonder if they're distantly related....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

William Farel died on September 13, 1565.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...



This was my original thought as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

The Ministry of William Farel


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

Life of William Farel by William Blackburn (1865)


----------

